# Non c'entra nulla ma



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

...sentite...vi andrebbe di leggere il primo capitolo di una storia e di commentarla?


----------



## Tubarao (26 Giugno 2012)

Posta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

vai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

ovvio


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Stavo però pensando di bloccare la pagina ai non registrati.
sapete...si parla di sesso...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Giugno 2012)

Muoviti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3752 ha detto:
			
		

> Stavo però pensando di bloccare la pagina ai non registrati.
> sapete...si parla di sesso...


mi sembra una cosa sensata, ma fai presto


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

aspetta...ci devo pensare


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Non mettetemi fretta cazzo!!
Volevo anche postarvi il commento di un sito molto famoso a cui l'ho mandato a far leggere per una recensione.

:scared:


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2012)

e dai! posta


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3755 ha detto:
			
		

> aspetta...ci devo pensare


Minerva te lo chiedo per favore...sii buona...sei tu il mio terrore!!!
Infatti ti aspettavo....

Due minuti e posto

:scared:


----------



## gas (26 Giugno 2012)

posta, posta, posta, posta, posta, posta............


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

e che, ti dobbiamo pure pregare? forza!


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

ho pensato....no


----------



## gas (26 Giugno 2012)

Non è che siamo curiosi.... poco poco......


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3761 ha detto:
			
		

> ho pensato....no


maledetta...


----------

